# You know s/he's a music savant when...



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

You know that he or she is a music savant - wallah - ace - buff - connoisseur - pundit - maven - expert when ... 
You know that she knows what she's talking about if...
You know that he has 'the knowledge' when...

When what? If what?

Please give your definitions, serious and/or witty, that would convince you that a human being had finally 'arrived' in Classical Music World.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Still searching, myself, Ingelou. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd recognise a music savant if he or she could give me five different types of modern music post 1950 - define them - tell me how the names came about - who the leading composers & musicians are - and how they relate to each other; oh, and if his name was PetrB! :lol:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Bingo! I think you've got it.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Interesting question.

These days, I have my opera radar on. If somebody is knowledgeable about opera, that means to me that they are a serious fan and have ventured beyond the initial honeymoon period.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd recognise a music savant if they could give me six different types of baroque music and explain the leading composers, their work both musical and theoretical and their interconnections both musical and by teacher, employer and locality.

Alternately, anybody who had more than five complete sets of Bach, had listened to them all and could explain the differences between them both pro and con.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I tried for "Music Savant" recently as my vanity automobile license plate, but was rejected.

I was so happy. Finally someone was telling me I'm worth something more than just trivial musical knowledge; that I just might have something to contribute to society; perhaps it's not too late for medical school, law school or to write the great epic American novel!

Then I read the last sentence of the rejection notice: "Too many letters. Sorry."


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I tried for "Music Savant" recently as my vanity automobile license plate, but was rejected.
> 
> I was so happy. Finally someone was telling me I'm worth something more than just trivial musical knowledge; that I just might have something to contribute to society; perhaps it's not too late for medical school, law school or to write the great epic novel!
> 
> Then I read the last sentence of the rejection letter: "Too many letters. Sorry."


If you work on your punches a little, you might even become a comedian.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I need to find a better venue. The pay here is awful!

At least I had 3 of the last 4 nights off, thanks to the TC meltdowns.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If one has a lot of knowledge of music (theory, development of music, different eras, composers, recordings etc) I consider them an expert, whether this knowledge be obtained through academic study or through other means. Music (even just Western music) is such a broad thing that no one will be extensively knowledgeable in every aspect of it, so I think the most knowledgeable individuals are those that continually seek to keep on learning, rather than the self-appointed "know-it-all" type.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

...They hum/whistle entire concertos at a time

...they can identify the composer without knowing the piece


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

...They can appreciate choral music, opera or lieder.
...They can talk about music for more than two hours.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I tried for "Music Savant" recently as my vanity automobile license plate, but was rejected.
> 
> I was so happy. Finally someone was telling me I'm worth something more than just trivial musical knowledge; that I just might have something to contribute to society; perhaps it's not too late for medical school, law school or to write the great epic American novel!
> 
> Then I read the last sentence of the rejection notice: "Too many letters. Sorry."


Hey, they don't care what your particular vanity or self-conceit is, all they really want and care about is that additional revenue!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

~1 if one keeps it pithy enough for hpowders


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

#2 - if PetrB doesn't have to point out your mistake


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

#3 - if BOTH Ingelou and Taggart give you a 'like' on the same day


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

DaDirkNL said:


> ...They can appreciate choral music, opera or lieder.
> ...They can talk about music for more than two hours.


I can do the latter easily, trouble is after 5 mins, it's rubbish!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

... if (s)he does *not* get upset when challenged.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

"The more you know about a subject ,the more you realize how much you DON'T know about it ." This is certainly true of classical music .
It's one of my favorite quotes , I'mnot sure exactly where it comes from , but it's so true !
You can spend an entire lifetime listening to classical music , with one hopes ,other interests ,
but you will never come remotely close to exhausting everything there is to know about it .


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

superhorn said:


> "The more you know about a subject ,the more you realize how much you DON'T know about it ." This is certainly true of classical music .
> It's one of my favorite quotes , I'mnot sure exactly where it comes from , but it's so true !
> You can spend an entire lifetime listening to classical music , with one hopes ,other interests ,
> but you will never come remotely close to exhausting everything there is to know about it .


I vote, too for the non dead-end pursuits!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

. . . When s/he

-- has heard of Walter Von Der Vogelweide
-- can explain the difference between the second and third Leonore Overtures
-- knows Susanna's secret
-- can conduct any part of Le Sacre du Printemps from memory
-- can identify each of the Trois Gymnopedies
-- can explain what the hell Bruckner was thinking
-- is able to whistle a passage from a symphony by Franz Berwald
-- can say "Havergal Brian" without smiling
-- is able to name at least five compositions that quote the Dies Irae


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Jobis said:


> ...They hum/whistle entire concertos at a time
> 
> ...they can identify the composer without knowing the piece


When I was still into jazz I was able to recognize a saxophonist after 2 measures even if I didn't know the recording. I might have been a bit obsessed.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

When they can listen to a piece of orchestral music and immediately afterwards sit at a piano and play it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Matsps said:


> When they can listen to a piece of orchestral music and immediately afterwards sit at a piano and play it.


Uh, that _can_ be_ an entirely different sort_ of savant


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Uh, that _can_ be_ an entirely different sort_ of savant


Yeah. That's simply a freakin' genius!!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. That's simply a freakin' genius!!!


...or, what used to be called an Idiot Savant....


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

PetrB said:


> ...or, what used to be called an Idiot Savant....


Derek Paravicini can do this he is what you call an idiot savant. Pretty interesting guy.


----------

